# Hedgehogs and musical instruments



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello HHC!
One more question for you guys. [and possibly many more to come] I am a Music Major [with a primary instrument of oboe] and was wondering if practicing musical instruments in the vicinity of a hedgehog would be detrimental to the hedgehog? Or would the hedgie just simply not enjoy the experience? I know some pets like cats and dogs sometimes love it or will not mind it while others absolutely hate it and go running at the first sight of a musical instrument. Has anyone had any experiences with instruments around hedgehogs? I know they have some great hearing [which i would not want to damage]. Would you guys have any ideas for like a "sound proof" bag or hut or house or anything that maybe I could put the hedgehog in while I am practicing or even an idea for "hedgehog ear muffs"? lol 
Thanks!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My main question would be how loud do you play? Indeed they have sensitive hearing, though how they react depends on the hog themselves. Then most of the time when the question is brought up around here, its been things like drums, electric guitar, things that are loud. I can't really remember how loud an oboe is. I know back in the day of high school and I played contra bass clarinet, you could play it very quiet.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm well, an oboe isn't as loud as say the drums or an amped guitar, but the frequencies aren't quite as nice. People often compare it to a dying duck [i hate that analogy] but it does have a bizzare tone quality. So I guess i'm not TOO worried about the loudness, just more about the high pitched frequencies. I know my cat runs away at even the sight of me touching my oboe but my friend's dog love's it and comes right over lays at your feet and sometimes sings along...Should I just try it and see how the hedgehog acts? What should I look for to confirm that the hedgehog either likes it or dislikes it?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I play bass and just put my guy back in the bedroom and close the door while I practice. It doesn't seem to bother him, though I usually turn the volume down a smidge to help. I'm not too sure about wind instruments. If you can play semi-quietly and/or put your hedgie in another room while you practice, you should be okay. I'd be nice to find a sound proofing material to build a little hut out of, but I'd imagine it would be a little warm and hard to breathe in there.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm yea I'm trying to find a way to spend some time with my hedgie in the practice room, but thus far I'm finding it impractical....I've been thinking though of maybe making a box that is made out of fleece and the stuff they make sound proof walls out of [and possibly plastic to keep any hedgie messes from seeping into the sound proof stuff] and possibly putting a door on it to make it breathable...I live in Montana so it is usually pretty cold here so I'm not too worried about soundproofing a hut being too hot. Maybe I could devise something so that the inner fleece and plastic are removable so that if said hedgehog decides to make a mess as hedgehogs do, it can be easily cleaned! Do you think this would work or would the hedgie door cause it not to be as sound proof as needed?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Regarding the soundproofing: Snarf sleeps like a corpse when he's in our down-fill sleeping bag...it's rated at -20(?) so is quite puffy and I think, if not sound-proofed, sound resistant.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

To me it seems like it would be okay. I remember Oboes back when I used to play instruments and they have a very low tone, lower than Clarinet if I'm remembering right. With the lower tone like that and if its being played quieter than a vacuum cleaner I can't see it hurting them any. My one hedgie has an Igloo and a bag in his sleeping area and he won't budge or show any acknowledgement of the vacuum if he's sleeping. I noticed if my hedgies get agitated they start digging (noticed with certain high pitched ring tones and had to change it of course lol) 

This is just based on some observations made with my two and may vary depending on the hedgie.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for responding! I decided to look up a comparison chart of decibels to see if an oboe is louder or quieter than a vacuum and got some conflicting results. I found that the average vacuum cleaner was at 70db and oboes range from 95-120db...this is extremely disconcerting because it also says that a subway train at 200' is 95db and that a loud rock concert was 115db...and I really don't think an oboe would create as much sound as a loud rock concert. This being said, I do think that it could get slightly but not much louder than a vacuum when playing the oboe very loud, but from my experiences, I could hardly hear myself playing oboe when my mom decided to vacuum when I was practicing. I guess I will give it a shot and just see how the hedgie reacts at first. Thanks hedgieonboard for the information about digging! I may also try finding a small down blanket or something to make a hedgie pouch out of and see if maybe that would help if my hedgie does start freaking out. But alas I still have a long time to wait before my hedgie arrives [mid July] and have plenty of time to think of possible solutions. If you guys have any more ideas or suggestions or if anyone else does I'd love to hear since music is a big part of my life and I would love to bring my hedgie along for practice sessions without harming the poor guy/gal.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I saw oboe and thought :shock: . But seeing as how you're a music major and all I'm sure you play beautifully.  Your hedgie shouldn't have a problem unless you're practicing a piece that is high, and if that's the case I would just move your spikey one to another room or move yourself.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I play oboe and bassoon! Horrah for double reeds  I generally don't play in the same room as the hedgies though.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So, I'm not sure if this will help or not, since it's not hedgie-related, but I'll share a story:

We used to have a dwarf rabbit, who lived to a ripe old age, who loved music. During the day, "bun-bun" had the run of the house (he was really well litter-trained) and liked to hop around and explore different rooms. My dad is a professional clarinetist, and whenever he would practice, bun-bun would come into his studio, plop himself down, and just sit and listen for a while. It was the cutest thing, and he always did it - even when he got older and wasn't as active he would still like to come and stay in the studio. I'll never forget it. 

So, point being: some small animals with really good hearing do enjoy a nice sonata every once and a while!  I'm inclined to think your hedgie will be fine.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha Thanks guys! You have been most reassuring! And your responses have been tremendous!
CoxMD, yea, beginning oboe is not a very pretty sound and I don't wish that noise upon anyone but the player themselves lol 
Beanie, Yay double reeds!!! *high fives! 
Cylaura, That was the greatest story ever! and oh so adorable! I think clarinets have a bit more of a loundness [sorry for the incorrect grammar] range than oboes do so this is rather reassuring!!! I do hope my future hedgie loves music as much as I do, but if not that'd be ok too!
I really cannot thank all of you enough for your imput!!!! and still would love to hear other people's thoughts!!! I was recently talking to by bf and he suggested making hedgie earmuffs out of bottle caps lol :lol: i don't think they'd work, but i'm sure a hedgie with earmuffs would be super cute anyway.


----------

